# Shoe reccomendations...



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I need to replace my old set of Sidi dominators that I use for commuting and mountain biking. They're pretty beat.

Looking for something reasonably priced and reasonably subtle looking- Anyone have any suggestions?

Here's my criteria- 
Reasonably priced, say an absolute top limit of $250 and hoping to pay half that.

Performance-biased. That is to say, I'd rather have super stiff soles. Love the dominators, just don't want to pay that much. Not a fan of the lace-up SPD sneakers. I've had those and found them to be meh. Plus, when I do actually go mountain biking, it's nice not to have yet another pair of shoes. 

Not crazy looking. As close to all-black as possible. 

Has to have a tread. MTB shoes rather than road slicks...

Special bonus question- has anyone actually tried out the Dromarti classics?

Mainly, I'm just looking to see if anyone has any particular brand/model of shoe that they're especially fond of.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

I had similar criteria when buying shoes last year, ended up with the Specialized BG Comp shoes. I just looked at this year's model and they have a ratcheting buckle now, but mine are all velcro. Almost the same shoe as the BG Pro, but in my case, no ratchet and no threaded bosses for toe studs, which I didn't want/need anyway.

Fit is good, price is reasonable, appearance is non-offensive.. I tried to get the brown shoes even, but they only had the black.

Plum


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

the 09 specialized s-works mountain shoe fit is amazing. The boa lacing system is kinda sketchy for hard mountain riding. I'm getting a set this week, and I'm currently riding the Specialized Comp mtb shoe from two years ago and I've been very happy with them so far.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Sidi Giau's are the same as Dominators except they have a third velcro strap instead of a buckle. I bought a pair from Jenson USA for $140.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had great luck with Carnac mtb shoes.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I have large but thin/skinny feet so Shimano shoes fit me to a tee.

I have a pair of the custom fit MTB shoes (won them), but use their Road Touring line of shoes for commuting and road work. Basically think of a SPD shoe, but made for road and walkable. I have the 2008 model RT-80. They were on close out from Chain Reation Cycles, although are very silver and for some tastes 'flashy'. I was originally looking at the RT-51s (2009) which are in Black and have a 3 velcro strap closure system. 

They're really comfy and fine for ducking into the shops on the way home. Also not worried if they get trashed/damaged.

Here's the 2010 RT-81


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

majura said:


> I have large but thin/skinny feet so Shimano shoes fit me to a tee.
> 
> I have a pair of the custom fit MTB shoes (won them), but use their Road Touring line of shoes for commuting and road work. Basically think of a SPD shoe, but made for road and walkable. I have the 2008 model RT-80. They were on close out from Chain Reation Cycles, although are very silver and for some tastes 'flashy'. I was originally looking at the RT-51s (2009) which are in Black and have a 3 velcro strap closure system.
> 
> ...


Love them, those would be perfect if they actually sold them in the U.S. Not to impose, but if you know of somewhere that sells those shoes AND ships to the US for a reasonable amount, lemme know.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been using the adidas Razor (now from Mavic).


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

More Sidis, but on sale? I mean, if you know they fit . . . (I can pretty much only wear Sidi Megas.)


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got some Sidis that are similar to Dominators but have Velco straps rather than the ratcheting mechanism. I bought them a while ago on sale at REI for about $50. I've got a couple pairs of Sidi Genius, and these work every bit as well for much less money.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

buck-50 said:


> Love them, those would be perfect if they actually sold them in the U.S. Not to impose, but if you know of somewhere that sells those shoes AND ships to the US for a reasonable amount, lemme know.


Just click the images.

*Pro Bike Kit* (free shipping to the US)
RT31 

RT81


*Chain Reaction Cycles *(free shipping on orders over 150 pounds. Normal shipping is around $US30)
RT80

RT31
RT51

Bike24 (20 euros shipping to US)
RT31
RT51
RT80
RT81

I had a quick look on Shimano's EU site, they have a new model of the RT51: RT52


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

you are my hero, majura.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> I've got some Sidis that are similar to Dominators but have Velco straps rather than the ratcheting mechanism. I bought them a while ago on sale at REI for about $50. I've got a couple pairs of Sidi Genius, and these work every bit as well for much less money.




$50 sidis? garage sale purchase, no doubt


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

I just got a pair of Northwave Raptors. $77 on clearance from backcountryoutlet.com With a wide foot the Sidi Mega fit fine but the sole was too narrow and my ankle tended to turn out when trying them on. The Northwave shoe has a very stiff sole, is wide, and fits my 12.5EE foot nicely with a size 47.

They're fine on platform pedals, now I just need to pair them with some Time ATAC pedals.


----------



## dawnpatrol75 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been riding in the Lake MX330 with Boa for 2 seasons. The Boa lacing system is awesome! So easy to adjust and it provides a great fit and heel lock. Boa is also guaranteed for life.


----------



## dawnpatrol75 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Lake Cycling*

Check Lake out for sure: http://www.lakecycling.com


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sierra trading post has tons of closeout, but sizes might be limited... iiwm, I'd stick to a tried and true brand w/ known fit, i.e., sidi


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> sierra trading post has tons of closeout, but sizes might be limited... iiwm, I'd stick to a tried and true brand w/ known fit, i.e., sidi


Yeah, I have a pretty normal size foot so it's often hard to find closeouts that fit. When I do find them, they're often in one of the less popular colors. Like chrome.

I do like my sidis, I just don't like paying the sidi premium.


----------

